# Catching all those shrimp????



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Currently I have a 60 gal with about 200 shrimp babies and adults along with Otto's and there Babbie's with lots of plants. I am going to move them to a shrimp only tank. What would be the best way to catch all of them. I was thinking to remove all the plants so the will have no where to hide. But I am concerned that disrupting the substrate that much could pollute the water there by raising the chances of losing my shrimp population. Anyone know of a way to trap them?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Take a plastic soda bottle and cut off the top about 1/3 of the way from the cap. Take the top and turn it around and put it into the bottom part of the bottle. Then staple them together. Drop in some algae wafers and submerge it into you tank. Alow it to fill up and just wait.

Here's a link:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...um=1&hl=en&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2005-41,GGLG:en&sa=N


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> Take a plastic soda bottle and cut off the top about 1/3 of the way from the cap. Take the top and turn it around and put it into the bottom part of the bottle. Then staple them together. Drop in some algae wafers and submerge it into you tank. Alow it to fill up and just wait.
> 
> Here's a link:
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...um=1&hl=en&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2005-41,GGLG:en&sa=N


Thanks I'll try that!


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Would anyone recomend sucking the shrimp through a tube. Like a siphon?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I've done that but it takes a lot more effort.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I use a bottle trap like Roy Deki mentions except I don't bother with staples. Friction keeps the 2 parts together just fine for me. I'd be afraid of the shrimp getting banged up using a siphon/tube. You could try it and tell us how it works.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.planetinverts.com/DIY_Shrimp_Trap.html


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Personally, I would remove as many as I could with a net first, then use the trap to get the remainder of the shrimp out of the trap.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Yea I always use a net.


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

I tried the trap, and no matter how small I got the hole, I mainly caught my snails, my **** for having so many damn ramshorns !! and i still have a couple of pond snails everynow and then, I feed those to my cray thow!!! LOL< which BTW HE is for sale too !!! I will post his sell tomorrow he is on aquabid as huge blue p. alleni, if you wanna see the really good pics !! my screename thier is you guessed it ... starsunmoon lol, ~~~~ PLease somone buy him, I have sold him 3 times to non paying buyers !!! aarrgghhh!!!


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

O, BTW also , IMO< my best way to catch my shrimp, was to wait 2 days with no xtra food or treats , then out down bloodworms, or crab cucine, and wait about 30 min, or more, takes those guys a min to get all pilled together..lol, then take your largest net and scoop em up , food, rocks, and all... I seperate them in a another trap I have with the water from the tank . works great !! and you will always have to count good those juvis are hard to see !! but yes pull out all the plants, because the remaining ones will hide in the plants, I am doing all this now, BTW MY shrimp breeder tank all shrimp for sale including preggos !!! go look in my post of cleani8ng out my tanks, I have them in an 30 now, (they were in a 45!! ) and they are ready to be shipped !!! ALL 200+ ~~~~!!!!!


----------

